# Press Screws



## dazzer (27 Aug 2011)

I was after some Press Screws and was wondering where I could buy some from in the UK?

This is what I was looking for: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1108

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Aug 2011)

How about one of these?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/york-york-fr ... prod22374/

Or one of these for a smaller press

http://www.axminster.co.uk/york-york-pa ... prod22066/


----------



## jasonB (27 Aug 2011)

Or just look up Acme leadscrews and nuts then add a handle

J


----------



## condeesteso (27 Aug 2011)

Whilst there are ways of solving the problem, those Rockler do look great don't they! The Axminster ones will do the job of course, but if the Rockler was available in the UK at say £20, that would be rather good. Constantly annoying that so many good items are cheap in the U.S. and simply not available over here... shipping being an issue I suppose.


----------



## dazzer (27 Aug 2011)

condeesteso":3o22vkr2 said:


> Whilst there are ways of solving the problem, those Rockler do look great don't they! The Axminster ones will do the job of course, but if the Rockler was available in the UK at say £20, that would be rather good. Constantly annoying that so many good items are cheap in the U.S. and simply not available over here... shipping being an issue I suppose.



I couldn't agree more with you!

Cheers for the replies  

Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Aug 2011)

I got a friend to bring one back for me. My understanding is that he went into Home Depot (or wherever it was) and asked if they had them, and got a reply to the effect that, "Of course we do, they are essential to the survival of the species. What sort of backward country wouldn't have them?" You get my drift.

S


----------

